# Hell Yeah! Japan bc pow vid



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sick riding man! :thumbsup:

What kind of animal was that around the 2:40 mark? Another monkey?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I need to go to Japan! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Great, vid, so much great riding of the North Face of Happo




LuckyRVA said:


> Sick riding man! :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of animal was that around the 2:40 mark? Another monkey?


It's a Kamoshika

Japanese Serow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Fuck yeah dude.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

how did you get up there lift,heli,cat track ?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome. Where is that? I mean where in Japan?

123456789


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RaID said:


> Japanese Serow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's what my old boots were named after!!! Makes so much sense now, they were great in the off-piste...

Nice vid BTW, powder porn...


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

That looks fun as hell. Japan is definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nice dude! Now that's a cool vid of someone getting it this season!:thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Sick! Hiked it? Snow shoes? Splitboards?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Like already mentioned, it's off a resort called happo one. Those lines are lift-accessed


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice,

looks like its going to snow tonight are you still up there?

I may head up to Nozawa this evening. Don't usually ride weekends but this could be the last powder riding of the season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well slayed sir...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yep, going up again tonight or tomorrow morning. 

thanks killclimbz


----------

